Ask HN: What has the greatest potential to disrupt Amazon's e-commerce business? - chirau
======
tomByrer
Shopify bought a few warehouses from the folks who built Amazon's robots &
warehouse systems:

[https://business.financialpost.com/news/retail-
marketing/sho...](https://business.financialpost.com/news/retail-
marketing/shopify-launches-network-of-warehouses-and-shipping-in-u-s-to-
handle-orders-for-independent-merchants)

------
QuinnyPig
The AWS folks break free of their division and start naming services on the
Amazon retail side of the house.

